

'Super clone' sniffer dogs: Coming to an airport near you? - aileenalmeda
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/09/30/tech/innovation/sniffer-dog-clone-incheon/index.html
A small army of elite, highly trained clones are sent on a mission to root out drugs and ammunition from the city. Every few hours they report back to their masters, to whom they've been devoted since birth.
======
GiraffeNecktie
Even if, in reality, the dogs were total duds, it's great deterrence to make
smugglers think you actually have "super clone sniffer dogs".

------
scotth
Tutu is surprisingly badly behaved for a trained dog. I wonder if allowing him
to run amok is important for sniffing effectively.

~~~
wwkeyboard
Detection dogs are not trained for obedience, the goal is to have them focus
on exploring & finding and not setting quietly. The idea is to have them only
give the desired response(in that case sit and point), when they detect a
substance they have been trained to detect.

------
tomelders
I think we all know the real reason South Korea is cloning dogs.

~~~
nprincigalli
I think you think wrong. Please enlighten us.

